# Puppy vaccination schedule



## suebisaga (Oct 16, 2007)

I have two foster pups 6 weeks old. Owner was dumping in local animal control. I took them so they wouldn't be put down. Our shelter only takes pups over 8 weeks. Younger pups are too much work and "always" get sick.
I had there first "puppy" shot yesterday. They get another in 3 weeks per vet them again in 3 weeks? So that's 6 weeks,9weeks and 12 weeks.
Then rabies at 4 months.
I also am worming them ever 3 weeks.

Thanks,
Sue
Is this a normal schedule?


----------



## brandynbrown (Jul 31, 2008)

here is vaccine sch.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?aid=85


----------



## suebisaga (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks.
I am not huge fan of vaccinations, I think they are way over done.
I just don't want to over vaccinate the pups and have long term health issue down the road.

Sue


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

That's a very aggressive schedule.

There are less aggressive schedules out there.

Personally, 1st 3/1 in one @ 8wks, a 2nd 3/1 @ 12 weeks, 1st annual rabies @ 6 mos and the another @ 18 mos before 1st expires, so 2nd is good for 3 yrs and a 3rd 3/1 a month or two after that is plenty...but I'm gunshy, having lost one @ 5 yrs after listening to the vet.

The efficacy of corona virus, giardia, lepto is controversial.

We know how to turn on the immune system, but then once it goes over whack, all they recommend is masking symptoms with steroids.

your dog, your wallet.

been there, done that, not going there again.

<span style="color: #3366FF">story & links</span>

Google "vaccinosis"
Then read about Dr. Jean Dodds. 
then pick your poison.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I've never heard of Rabies being given as 12 weeks. Most say 16 + weeks. (Though a lot of folks, including me, wait even longer.)

My pup got her shots every 4 weeks. So she got them at 8, 12 and 16 weeks.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I believe Brady was 16 weeks too when he got Rabies


----------



## MLinn730 (Jan 19, 2006)

Most vets do rabies between 4-6months. 

I have always seen vets do 3-4weeks in between the boosters for the Distemper Combo vac. 3 being more aggressive and 4 being less. Also, breeds more susceptible to Parvo (Dobs and Rotts) should have a total of 4 Distemper Combos instead of 3.


----------



## BMORTS (Jun 29, 2008)

My pup got her Rabies at 13 1/2 weeks. So some vets do it as early as 12. Her other Vaccines are 4 weeks apart.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It's ideal to vaccinate after 8 weeks. I do two sets of shots and then rabies at four to six months, as late as possible based on the laws in your state. Rabies should not be given before 4 months because of the danger of serious side effects. This is what I've done for my fosters and they've never had any issues. 

Here is the text of the WDJ article on vaccines: http://board.cavaliertalk.com/showthread.php?t=8910


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDI've never heard of Rabies being given as 12 weeks. Most say 16 + weeks. (Though a lot of folks, including me, wait even longer.)
> 
> My pup got her shots every 4 weeks. So she got them at 8, 12 and 16 weeks.


This is the schedule I'm following as well. My vet likes at least 4 weeks in between, as long as we're really careful where we go -- no dog parks (or local parks heavily trafficked by dogs), no PetSmart, etc.


----------



## suebisaga (Oct 16, 2007)

Well I have 8 other dogs in my home all adults and none vaccinated other then 3 yr. rabies for years. I did have a Parvo pup here 5 months ago so maybe that's why 3weeks apart?

thanks for anyones input,
Sue


----------



## cmike (Mar 16, 2015)

Typically a puppy should get his first shots when he is between six and eight weeks of age and he will need additional vaccination after his first shots. My puppy got the rabies vaccine at four months but this vaccine is set by your county or town. I will get a rabies booster after 1 year. 
What shots do puppies need? Puppy vaccination schedule


----------

